# Problemas con comando ATD sony ericsson T630



## nestorav (Nov 1, 2008)

Saludos a todos, Los felicito por pertenecer a este foro...

El problema es el siguiente, estoy realizando un sistema de control con un micro y un T630 (Sony Ericsson) para controlar un sistema de medicion de nivel de un tanque y poder enviar los datos, esto a traves de comandos AT pero necesito hacer una recarga de saldo, y para la operadora DIGITEL (Venezuela) se requiere el siguiente formato *127*numerodelatarjeta# cuando lo hago a traves de HiperTerminal ATD*127*1234567890123456# (por ejemplo) el comando se ejecuta y devuelve un OK pero no realiza la recarga.... (este es el problema), pero si lo hago directamente del telefono si funciona.

Espero y puedan ayudar... Gracias de Antemano...


----------



## lucgrin (Nov 28, 2008)

Que tal... bueno una sugerencia, aca en mexico las recargas se pueden hacer de manera electronica, ais tu vas a cualquier punto de venta y desde ahi le pones saldo, incluso desde cajeros automaticos de bancos... y bueno su alla en venezuela no hay esta plataforma todavia (aca se le pone saldo desde un celular a otro si quieres jejeje9 lo que puedes hacer es contratar un plan de renta mensual asi no dependes del "prepago"

oye cambiando un poco de tema, la verdad estoy muy interesado en desarrollar Yo algo tambien, pero estoy en fase de investigacion... voy a usar el HC08... la pregunta es: La comunicacion:
veo que todo mundo hace la comunicacion via RS-232 si importar el medio (pc, MCU etc) pero el puerto USB? ya vez que todos los cells nuevos traen puerto USB y el hecho de usar 232 implica a veces sacarle "conectores" echizos a los telefono... me puedes ayudar por favor con esto... ando confundido entre terminos... que si comandos AT, puertos "pop-port"... en fin no se donde empezar... quisiera usar conexion USB ya que hay micros especialistas que traen modulos USB... me puedes ayudar con un pequeño diccionarios de terminos en cuanto a celulares o moviles? dispongo de sony ericsson W580 y de un Motorola W375 ambos usan USB gracias, saludos!


----------

